# 24" bar max on 460 but only 20" on 555??



## Bigsby (May 31, 2015)

Doing a little research on the Husqvarna saws and see that the 460 rancher has recommended max bar length of 24" vs. 20" for the 555. Just curious as to why the lower hp, homeowner saw supposedly can power the longer bar but not the 555? What am I missing?


----------



## Ashful (May 31, 2015)

Maybe cuz homeowners have lower performance expectations, versus those buying pro saws?


----------



## Bigsby (May 31, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Maybe cuz homeowners have lower performance expectations, versus those buying pro saws?


Ahh, Marketing 101. Know thy target audience.


----------



## Osagebndr (May 31, 2015)

555 is the better of the two. Although the 460 is not a bad saw


----------



## Bigsby (May 31, 2015)

Osagebndr said:


> 555 is the better of the two. Although the 460 is not a bad saw


Yeah I recently purchased the 555 with the 20" bar, still breaking her in at this time. Think I'm gonna like her. To show my ignorance I assumed it could handle the longer bar if I so desired considering they have the 460 with the 24" bar on display at my local farm supply store. 20" is probably all I'll ever need fortunately.


----------



## Fred Wright (May 31, 2015)

A 20" bar is about the max for a 50cc saw. I wouldn't go any longer than that.


----------



## Bigsby (May 31, 2015)

Fred Wright said:


> A 20" bar is about the max for a 50cc saw. I wouldn't go any longer than that.


These are both 60 cc saws, the 555 has more hp, 4.3 vs. 3.6.


----------



## Ashful (May 31, 2015)

Yeah, but 20" is about all a 60cc saw can handle in hardwood.  I run 20" on my 63cc 036 Pro, and ended up installing large fellers dogs to shorten the effective bar to 19", cuz it bogs whenever I bury the nose in hardwood.


----------



## notshubby (May 31, 2015)

im not familiar with the saws but was wondering if it might have something to do with the chain pitch? do they both run the same size/pitch chain?


----------



## jebatty (May 31, 2015)

I'm not one that goes for long bars: 20" on my Husky 372XPG. Easy to handle in the woods, not too heavy, well balanced, and not a tree yet that I couldn't handle with that bar. I like the power and speed of cut with the 20" bar. Plus the shorter bar also means the saw is good for limbing, no need to switch to another saw.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 31, 2015)

Just a guess here, but it probably has something to do with the 460 being a large displacement saw, no?


----------



## Bigsby (May 31, 2015)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Just a guess here, but it probably has something to do with the 460 being a large displacement saw, no?


They're both 60 cc saws but the 555 has about 20% more hp. I'm going with what Ashful said, the 460 is marketed to homeowners who probably wouldn't notice the lack of performance with the longer bar.


----------



## jeff_t (May 31, 2015)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Just a guess here, but it probably has something to do with the 460 being a large displacement saw, no?



Husqvarna 460. Rancher. Not MS 460.

I had to think for a second myself.


----------



## Rossco (May 31, 2015)

Want a 24" on the 555? then put one on.

Need to find a small mount 24" bar.

Last time I ran the 2'er it pulled through a big yellow Fir no worries.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 31, 2015)

It may also have something to do with the oilers.


----------



## Dmitry (May 31, 2015)

Thank you, guys. Until now I was a homeowner with best chainsaw  in a whole world  . Now I'm just a guy who doesn't know difference between rancher 460 and 555 saw. damn.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Bigsby (May 31, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> Thank you, guys. Until now I was a homeowner with best chainsaw  in a whole world  . Now I'm just a guy who doesn't know difference between rancher 460 and 555 saw. damn.


Lol, I ran a 460 Rancher w/24" earlier this spring to buck the trunk of a big elm a guy let me have, about 33". It was his saw and it got the job done just fine and was glad to have it for something that big. Thought about buying one to replace my old saw but opted for the 555 instead. More power and lighter plus autotune for only about $100 more. Sounds like the 460 has done you good, might not be the sexiest saw but if it makes you happy who cares?


----------



## BrotherBart (May 31, 2015)

It all depends on if you want to just cut wood or brag on websites.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 1, 2015)

I love this pro vs. homeowner saw stuff here and on AS. The tree company mowing down everything within 15 feet of the lines on my 1,300 foot driveway through the woods were running Sthils. I asked the crew chief what kind of pro saws they were using. He said they quit using "pro" saws years ago and use the cheaper ones. And that they live just as long as the other ones and have saved them a ton of money.

And they seem to be serious about cutting trees. A MS-291 eating big red oak.


----------



## Osagebndr (Jun 1, 2015)

I like the adjustability of a pro saw and have run both . IMO the pro saw will out perform a homeowner grade saw but if used properly with good mix and oil and a sharp chain they'll all get the job done


----------



## Oldman47 (Jun 1, 2015)

Owners manual for my  says it is fine with a 2 foot bar, they just don't market them that way


----------



## blades (Jun 1, 2015)

I can understand a large tree service on the less expensive saw choice as the saws tend to get quite abused. I know one company that refuses to resharpen chipper knives- they just buy a new set when theirs are dull. I would suppose they are figuring a bit of a safety/liability factor in to that decision, or perhaps a bad experience with a resharpend set. I have pulled blades out of cutomer rotation  because I detected cracks in them over the years.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jun 1, 2015)

blades said:


> I can understand a large tree service on the less expensive saw choice as the saws tend to get quite abused. I know one company that refuses to resharpen chipper knives- they just buy a new set when theirs are dull. I would suppose they are figuring a bit of a safety/liability factor in to that decision, or perhaps a bad experience with a resharpend set. I have pulled blades out of cutomer rotation  because I detected cracks in them over the years.



We don't sharpen chipper blades where I work either. After they've been flipped once they go in the metal dumpster.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 1, 2015)

In addition to chainsaw dealers, I know a few tree service operations and have read many comments by others.  These days it's not uncommon for climbers/arborists to use almost exclusively pro saws, yet the groundies will have midgrade and sometimes even homeowner saws (anything available at a big box store).  The abuse they take makes it more economical most times to buy a new groundie saw instead of taking on the cost of downtime, parts, and labor to fix the old one.   The exception I see is with PennDOT trimmers--they only buy the best with our taxes!

Moral of the story?  Don't treat your saws like a transient goundie overly anxious to get baked at quitting time.


----------



## osagebow (Jun 5, 2015)

I grew up in PA - I'm not sure PennDOT guys wait until quitting time!


----------



## Rossco (Jun 15, 2015)

Well. We are gunning for some larger wood this week so put the 24" bar in the 555. Here she is. 





The longest small mount I can find unless anyone here has longer or atleast a link?


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rossco said:


> The longest small mount I can find unless anyone here has longer or atleast a link?



Here's a 28".  I'm not saying the 555 will pull it well, but K095 is Oregon's designation for Husqvarna small-mount.

Here's a 32".


----------



## Ashful (Jun 16, 2015)

24" on 60cc is going to be mighty slow and frustrating.  I'd venture to say 28" - 32" just won't pull at all, buried in any sort of hardwood actually requiring a bar of that size.


----------



## Rossco (Jun 16, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> Here's a 28".  I'm not saying the 555 will pull it well, but K095 is Oregon's designation for Husqvarna small-mount.
> 
> Here's a 32".



Thanks Jon, I was looking at them Oregon bars last night on ebay. Awful lot of teeth to file. Advantage is you can cut wood without having to bend over. 



Ashful said:


> 24" on 60cc is going to be mighty slow and frustrating.  I'd venture to say 28" - 32" just won't pull at all, buried in any sort of hardwood actually requiring a bar of that size.



I guess you are right regarding them 28"+ bars. But, I have ran the 24" in the past and she rips, I imagine its more about cutting technique and carefully conditioning the chain. Keep the rackers high. 

Buried in big Larch / Fir the saw has little trouble cutting, green or dry. The oiler can just about keep up.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jun 17, 2015)

It sounds like the oiler is the limiting factor, not power.


----------



## Rossco (Jun 17, 2015)

Managed to get out and warm the 24" bar up.

Here is the largest stuff we go after around here. Although I've cut bigger Fir.





Full comp chain. Probably the upper limit of the stock saw. Maybe next time I will try a Skip or Semi Skip.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I wonder if the 555 is running a different type chain? like heavier ?


----------



## Oldman47 (Jun 25, 2015)

A stock 555, like mine, runs a 3/8", .050 chain. Mine came with a full chisel type.


----------

